# Looted Land Raider



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

This morning it came to mind that I have an old Chaos Land Raider , collecting dust in one of my drawers...And since im on an Ork Spree theese days.. I grab my Saw and CLipper!!. 

I wanted it to look like Orks where crawling out of the woodwork..







































8 hours of paintin later (my lame GW spray gun died on me), the wash isnt even dry lol. (still uploading) hehe


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

AWESOME , you've got some converting skills, next time...... a valkyrie :spiteful:


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

her comes da piks! gonna go powder its nose  and freshen it up, detail time.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I like the landraider and the Idea of orks crawling out of it and love the orks crawling out of the turrets,but I dont think the arms sticking out on the sides really work. I would have expanded the holes so you could see more of the orks, so it gives the image that the whole thing is stuff full of them. The arms sort of look stuck on I know there are orks but the holes dont look big enough for them to even pull there arms back in


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

hehe I see your point, thanks! ill drill out a head there aswell


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Same thing with Talos it looks great but the arms seem kinda weird. I think it would be kool if you have like an ork with half his body inside it with the other half out shooting

Like how you see in movies when people stick out their head out the door to shoot


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Maybe cutting the holes bigger and making a torso visible would make the Orks more flowing. It looks awesome though, great job.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Same thing with the holes, but besides that; it's terrific!


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

wish I had any torsos left, i used them last week, making 24 orks with no legs =) "Vietorks" popping out of the sand, only had a few legs, But Hey! Free Orks!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmm, are you gonna use this monster as a looted wagon or as a battlewagon? Ive faced a LR battlewagon before and its a damn sight scarier then the proper model (though it was no way as nice a conversion as this one).


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

man nice work! I'm not a big fan of looted things, but this looks like it was both fun to build and paint. Well done with the orks crawling around, and most of all the yellow paint! +rep


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers for the nice comments and constructive critisism, Ive added more orks, not just arms, and painted it even more, I kinda like the new look on it, im up loading as I speak.....continued


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Ere`we go!

ive used 2 parts devlan mud, 1 part Baal wash, 1 part Chestnut ink, 2 parts water for the wash! still need afew touch ups


----------



## Slappywag (Sep 8, 2009)

That looks awesome, the Orks sticking out of the side made me smile! Nice little touch. The weathering looks sweet. What does it say about "...something...tank"? The flash/light has blocked my view. I love the things people right on there Ork stuff, very cool!


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

"Da bigest tank" =), ive made some finishing touches on it, will up load it soon.


----------



## Slappywag (Sep 8, 2009)

Bogg said:


> "Da bigest tank" =), ive made some finishing touches on it, will up load it soon.


Ha ha, Awesome! Typical Ork. No "Waaaagh"? Then again that got a bit old...lol:wink:

Looking forward to the pics.


Slappy


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Here there are Voila! a days spent or something. Both the Purple Zap gun, and the "4xBig shootas are with magnets . Tank is called "Git Basher"


----------



## Slappywag (Sep 8, 2009)

The zap gun looks awesome! Overall it look's great! When are you going to game with it, or are you not?

The shootas are immense.

Ha ha just seen "Enter", nice.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

I cant wait to get it onthe table, beenplaying horde ork for awhile now, and it really gives a strain on your back moving 60 to 80 orks each turn, and we are really into 500 pts combat patrol theese days, which is good fun. but im starting to miss the 1500-200 pts games


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

looks good, I definitely like it more now than the first couple of shots. The orks sticking out the sides look waaaay better now. That's a proper stompy looking battlewagon !


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, nice work!!  

I love the Land Raider model for Battlewagons, theres just so much you can do with it! ... Im making an open topped one with an extended base atm. Looks a little like an Imperial Gorgon . I hope its nearly as good as this one!


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Dude looks great, I love how you have them coming out and the wreakage looks so real really dude

really hard to describe because its thats good but really thats a work of art

+rep dude


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, that's nice! If there's one thing I love about the orks, it's their looted vehicles. Great conversion and paintjob, +rep from me! k:


----------



## aardvark (Feb 19, 2008)

You might like to have a look at my painted attempt to loot a Land Raider in the "Ork" Gallery. There are pics of the same model in the "Unpainted" gallery too, along with lots of other Orky stuff.

I've left the front side doors completely open on mine so that I can have Boyz hangin' out shootin'. The figures are made but not painted yet: 2 Boyz and a Gretchin each side.

I think some of the other comments are right. The loopholes for arms, guns and heads should be bigger - and you really need the rest of the figure on the inside as the vehicle is mostly open.

Good concept, though.


----------

